# Regensburg und Umland / Kidsgruppe gesucht



## flockmann (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo Regensburger und Umländer.

Mein Sohn (ca 10 Jahre alt) und ich sind leider immer nur solo auf der Suche nach schönen Trails in der Gegend. Vielleicht gibts hier ja auch andere denen es genauso geht.
Der Spass am Sport sollte im Vordergrund stehen und nicht nackte Zahlen. 
Wenn sich dann auch noch eine "Rotte" Kids findet könnte das ein ziemlicher Spass für alle werden.

Bei Interesse entweder hier melden oder PN an mich.

Grüsse Flo


----------



## flockmann (5. Juni 2010)

....hmmmmm?
Sollte ich wirklich der einzige sein der mit seinem Sohn die Gegend unsicher macht????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flockmann (24. Juli 2010)

...anscheinend schon..
schade 

wenns doch noch jemanden gibt..... ( oder vielleicht jemanden der einen Radsportverein MTB für Kids ( 9 Jahre ) in Regensburg kennt....bitte melden

Grüsse Flo


----------



## Wast (30. Juli 2010)

Hi Flo,

melde Dich mal bei der DAV MTB-Gruppe nach - da gibt es ein paar Eltern, die mit Ihren Kids MTB fahren. Frag einfach mal nach.


MFG

Wastl


----------



## DABAIKA (31. Juli 2010)

wortmeldung

www.nuernbergsdavradler.de zum einen, dazu gibrs noch zu erwähnen das das kidsradeln donnerstags um 17:30 landenwiesenstr in nbg. ist,den genauen plan gibts bei martin p.
 evtl. mal dahin  mailen  :  [email protected]


----------



## Manfred S (1. August 2010)

Hier geht es um Regensburg, nicht Nürnberg!
Die Regensburger AV MTB Gruppe findest Du unter http://dav.bonzotours.de/

Viel Spaß
Manfred


----------



## flockmann (6. August 2010)

... oh danke für die Infos.

Bei den DAVlern wollte ich eh schon mal mitradeln. Die machen ja (soweit ich das gelesen habe) echt tolle Touren..

Grüsse Flo


----------

